# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Set 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 10:25)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia e seco ...já é normal ,com 25.7ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 11:53)

Boas ...o sol bem quente ,com 28.3ºC...vai subindo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 13:51)

Boas ...acabou sossego ...o turra ao ataque ,sol quente e ar quente...até pela ao corpo com 30.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 16:36)

Boas...mais quente ,com 31.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 19:05)

Boas...ainda acima dos trinta ,vento fraco e quente ,com 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 21:11)

Boas...ainda em alta,com 26.0ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2017 às 21:30)

Boa noite!
Dia bastante mais quente e agradável. Já tinha alguma saudade de um dia assim, não menosprezando os dias mais instáveis, claro. 
Fica uma foto durante o pôr do sol:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2017 às 22:55)

Boas....alguma brisa fraca e com 23.5ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2017 às 12:39)

Boas ...mais um dia quente e seco ,com 26.3ºC...vai subindo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2017 às 14:07)

Boas ....sol bem quente ,com 28.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2017 às 17:03)

Boas ...só ar quente ...nunca mais me safo dele ,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2017 às 18:47)

Boas...ar ,com 31.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2017 às 20:57)

Boas...tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,temperatura vai descendo por simpatia ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2017 às 22:18)

Boas...já com o vento de volta,temperatura inverteu a marcha ,com 23.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2017 às 00:10)

Boa noite!
Hoje esteve mais quente que ontem, havendo momentos em que não aguentava estar ao sol.
Amanhã de manhã, infelizmente, volto para Lisboa. Nunca me esquecerei de que foi aqui que presenciei a melhor trovoada. (Já agora, lembro-me todos as noites dessa madrugada porque um dos candeeiros daqui da rua não pára de piscar desde então. )
Voltarei no inverno e espero que sejam umas férias com bastante neve.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2017 às 00:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Hoje esteve mais quente que ontem, havendo momentos em que não aguentava estar ao sol.
> Amanhã de manhã, infelizmente, volto para Lisboa. Nunca me esquecerei de que foi aqui que presenciei a melhor trovoada. (Já agora, lembro-me todos as noites dessa madrugada porque um dos candeeiros daqui da rua não pára de piscar desde então. )
> Voltarei no inverno e espero que sejam umas férias com bastante neve.


Boa viagem de regresso....esperemos por bons eventos no outono/inverno 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2017 às 10:30)

Bons dias .

A máxima de hoje prevista 35.0ºC ...é mesmo há bruta ,nunca mais se safo deste gajo ,com 26.0ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2017 às 13:48)

Boas ...abafado e ambiente doentio ,secura total ,nem uma aragem fresca existe ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2017 às 17:42)

Boas ...vento aumentar de NW e ainda ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2017 às 20:35)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua,hoje brisa forte ,a casa já estava a ficar  por dentro,há que arejar ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2017 às 22:18)

Boas...a noite continua com boa brisa,para arejar a casa ,com 21.2ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2017 às 10:34)

Boas ...hoje nuvens baixas no horizonte ,com 24..0ºC...por enquanto ainda não se está mal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2017 às 12:39)

Boas ...sol e muito,algum vento de WNW,com 27.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2017 às 14:24)

Boas ...muito sol e algum ,o que segura a temperatura é o vento de WNW,com 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2017 às 16:29)

Boas...mais quente ,o vento aumenrar de WNW,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2017 às 19:30)

Boas...ainda ar quente ,com 28.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2017 às 21:30)

Boas...alguma brisa de WNW,com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 31.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2017 às 21:13)

Boas...mais um dia quente ...bem quente , e não vai ficar,por filho unico ...há amanhã nova doze ,vento de WNW,com 26.4ºC...bem alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2017 às 22:38)

Boas...hoje a temperatura com pouca vontade para descer ,noite ,ainda com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 11:04)

Boas ...o gajo já faz estalar ...noite tropical na temperatura ,mais um dia de secura total ,com 27.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 12:37)

Boas ...está a ficar forte ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 13:53)

Boas ...pior ...com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 16:49)

Boas ...com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 20:28)

Boas ...parece verão ,ainda com 30.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 21:19)

Boas ...ainda em alta ,com 29.0ºC e algum vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2017 às 22:04)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ,com 28.1ºC e o vento continua de N.

Dados de hoje 22.5ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 08:03)

Boas ...vento moderado toda noite de N e continua...mais uma noite ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 12:25)

Boas ...meia manhã ainda se safa do ,a partir dai é sempre acelarar ,vai com 29.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 13:55)

Boas ...turra já ao ataque ...não se pode com ele ,com 32.4ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 15:52)

Boas ...mais ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 19:15)

Boas ...ainda muito ar quente ,com 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 20:27)

Boas...ainda ferve ,com 28.7ºC e vento quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 21:20)

Ainda em alta...outra noite tropical ,com 27.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2017 às 22:12)

Boas...com 26.0ºC  e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2017 às 14:12)

Boas ...quente e seco ,parece que vêm por ai brisa  ao final da tarde,já não se aguenta este gajo...fresco por favor ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2017 às 16:13)

Boas ...mais ,vento aumentou e está a virar para WNW...muito quente ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2017 às 17:28)

Boas...a brisa já entrar em força ...vai varrendo o ar quente ,com 31.5ºC...a descer bem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2017 às 18:41)

Boas...finalmente um final de tarde...a ficar com frescura natural ,com 27.6ºC...a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2017 às 20:02)

Boas...mais fresco natural...já vai arejando a casa ,lá fora com 23.6ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2017 às 21:40)

Ando fartinho deste tempo quente e seco, felizmente hoje a noite já está mais do meu agrado, *15ºC* por agora.

O céu esteve algo estranho ao fim da tarde, vista para a Senhora do Castelo em Mangualde.


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2017 às 21:42)

Nickname disse:


> Ando fartinho deste tempo quente e seco, felizmente hoje a noite já está mais do meu agrado, *15ºC* por agora.
> 
> O céu esteve algo estranho ao fim da tarde, vista para a Senhora do Castelo em Mangualde.


Os dois principais modelos parecem prever alguma chuva para final setembro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2017 às 23:05)

Boas...noite fresquinha e com a casa mais fresca ,com 18.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Serrano (9 Set 2017 às 09:38)

15.5°C no Sarzedo, com um vento que torna o ambiente bem fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia com frescura natural ...já se precisava ,com 18.7ºC e nublado de momento .

Dados de ontem 17.3ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2017 às 11:05)

Boas ...o sol já presente ,com 21.1ºC e brisa a passar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2017 às 12:51)

Boas...muito sol e com 23.5ºC...a subir com modos .


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2017 às 14:14)

Hoje, por volta do meio-dia apanhei 16.9ºC segundo um daqueles termómetros do lidl, na Senhora do Crasto, a 610 metros, nos arredores de Viseu.
Estava basteante vento também, o que aumentava a sensação de fresco, soube-me bem 

Vista para Sudoeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2017 às 17:16)

Boas...sol e a brisa em força,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2017 às 20:35)

Boas...frescura total ,na rua e em casa ,com 17.5ºC e boa brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2017 às 22:04)

Boas...mais fresco a noite ,com 15.6ºC...minima de momento.


----------



## Serrano (10 Set 2017 às 10:25)

13.6° no Sarzedo, depois de uma noite em que a temperatura desceu até aos 11°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Sol e secura total ...nunca mais ,com 19.2ºC...muito bom este fresco natural .

Dados de ontem 14.3ºC/ 24.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2017 às 18:42)

Boas ...hoje mais quente...sol muito quente ,hoje sem brisa ainda ,com 27.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2017 às 20:19)

Boas ...brisa já presente...muito melhor ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2017 às 21:52)

Boas...brisa mais fraca ,com 21.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2017 às 15:13)

Boas ...está de volta ,com 31.6ºC e o ventou aumentar de NW...quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2017 às 17:45)

Boas...brisa mais activa e fumo ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2017 às 21:09)

Boas...brisa de NW presente,com 22.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2017 às 22:52)

Boas...brisa mais ligeira ,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2017 às 14:09)

Boas ...por cá continua...quente ,seco e sol doentio ...não se vê melhoras a longo prazo ,com 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2017 às 15:43)

Mais ...29.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2017 às 22:09)

Boas...noite calma,quase sem vento ,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 30.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2017 às 12:09)

Boas ...turra ao ataque ...só ar quente e seco ,com 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2017 às 14:52)

Boas ...tarde ...nunca mais ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2017 às 16:58)

Boas ...mais ,com 32.4ºC...grande bafo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2017 às 19:14)

Boas...depois uma tarde ...brisa de volta ,com 28.7ºC...começou a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2017 às 21:15)

Boas...brisa a rolar ,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2017 às 21:51)

Por agora estão 23.4ºC e 39%hr. Céu limpo. Leve brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2017 às 22:09)

Boas...vai descendo,com 21.7ºC com ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 10:25)

Boas ...sol e seco ,com 23.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 11:53)

Boas ....nuvens altas a chegar ,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 13:18)

Boas ...sol quente  e seco ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 14:19)

Boas...vai subindo,com 28.4ºC  e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 17:12)

Boas...já esteve acima dos trinta ,com a entrada de vento NW,de momento 29.4ºC,começar a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 18:52)

Boas...a brisa a fazer efeito,com 25.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 19:59)

Boas...fresco natural ,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 21:16)

Boas...grande vendaval ...é tudo há bruta ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2017 às 22:46)

Boas...vai descendo a tempereatura e a noite continua arejada ,com 17.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 30.6ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (15 Set 2017 às 01:37)

Boas. 17.1°C e 48%hr.
Algum vento..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2017 às 10:10)

Boas ...bom fresco natural hoje ...até que enfim ,com 17.2ºC...muito bom.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2017 às 11:19)

Madrugada fria em locais de inversão.

Minimas.

Grandais,Bragança: *2,6ºC*
Pinhanços,Seia: *4,8ºC*
Flor-da-Ponte,Bragança: *5,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2017 às 13:52)

Boa tarde de verão ...sem incomodar ,com 22.3ºC...o sol ainda anda doentio de podre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2017 às 17:39)

Boas ...tarde calma e serena ...quanto ao ,não faz falta nenhuma ,com 23.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Set 2017 às 18:01)

Boas. Registei mínima desta noite de 12.7ºC...

Por agora estão 19.6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2017 às 18:27)

A Torre teve uma mínima de, uns quentinhos e agradáveis, *1,7ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2017 às 19:44)

Bom fresco natural já a rolar ...parece que vou ter uns dias de sossego do turra ,com 19.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2017 às 19:58)

Segue a estação seca, mas hoje com valores um pouco mais baixos. Máximas que pouco passaram de 20ºC e mínimas entre 3ºC e 6ºC, em algumas estações aqui da região.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2017 às 21:28)

Boas...mais fresquinho natural ,com 16.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 24.0ºC .


----------



## Serrano (16 Set 2017 às 11:08)

Mínima de 8°C no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar neste momento 13°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2017 às 12:32)

Boas ....sol e mais sol ,com 21.8ºC...sequinho de todo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2017 às 14:37)

Boas ...sol quente  e ambiente seco ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## cookie (16 Set 2017 às 15:15)

Pelas 7:30 em frechas-Mirandela a estação marcava 7 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2017 às 19:15)

Boas...tarde com sol,hoje brisa fraca,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Set 2017 às 21:20)

Por agora 17.2°C. Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2017 às 21:37)

Boas...vento fraco de NW,com 17.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2017 às 22:20)

Minima valente em Pinhanços, Seia.
*1,6ºC*.
Nova minima bem fria a caminho, por lá já estão *9,2ºC.*
Quando está vento nulo, a inversão mostra-se potente.





http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2017 às 10:17)

Boas ...já com o sol quente pela manhã ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (17 Set 2017 às 10:41)

13.2°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2017 às 13:43)

Hoje foi uma madrugada bem geladinha. Basta olhar para o valor das mínimas horárias de algumas EMAS:

Carrazêda de Ansiães: *0,4°C*
Miranda do Douro: *2,7°C*
Montalegre: *3,4°C*
Bragança: *3,5°C*
Chaves: *3,7°C*

E aproveito para deixar aqui o valor da estação de Lamas de Mouro, com os seus impressionantes* -0,4°C*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2017 às 16:45)

Boas ...sol e o gajo anda quente...faz moça ,com 25.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2017 às 20:02)

Boas...já vai refrescando ,com 19.4ºC e alguma brisa natural .


----------



## Bajorious (17 Set 2017 às 21:18)

Por agora 18.0ºC com 35%hr. Céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2017 às 22:23)

Boas...brisa mais forte e fresca ,com 15.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2017 às 11:24)

Boas...hoje com nuvens ...mas sem chuva ,com 20.3ºC...continua tudo sequinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2017 às 13:13)

Boas ...céu mais limpo ,com 23.4ºC e brisa a passar .


----------



## cookie (18 Set 2017 às 14:36)

Ontem dia quente por Mirandela. Curiosamente uma das nossas pereiras está novamente a florir... deixo aqui a foto







http://i.imgur.com/z2hOitw.jpg[/IIMG]

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2017 às 15:01)

Boas ...sol e quente ,vento mais fraco,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2017 às 19:57)

Boas...brisa ao corrente ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2017 às 21:42)

Boas...vai refrescando ,com 18.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Set 2017 às 21:54)

Pouco nublado, vento fraco.

17.6ºC e 57%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2017 às 11:54)

Boas ...com sol e doentio ...não se pode com ele nesta altura ,com 23.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2017 às 14:00)

Boas ...sol,com 26.6ºC...com vontade de subir hoje .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2017 às 17:53)

Boas...hoje mais ,com 28.2ºC e vento muito fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2017 às 22:21)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NWN,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2017 às 19:35)

Boas...mais um dia quente e seco...hoje mais ,o vento têm andado muito fraco,com 26.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2017 às 23:19)

Boas...noite calma ,com 21.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 30.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2017 às 07:59)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia que vai ser quente e seco ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2017 às 14:47)

Boas...por aqui o sol,têm estado tapado por nuvens altas ,vai querendo aparecer,com 26.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Set 2017 às 18:08)

Olá

Na região Chaves/Vila Real o tempo deve estar muito interessante, segundo vejo no mapa das trovoadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2017 às 19:05)

Boas...tarde com sol e nuvens,alguma brisa chegar ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2017 às 21:50)

Boas...vento de NWN,com 19.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2017 às 08:17)

Boas ...já com sol a perder de vista ...mais um dia de seca ,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2017 às 12:33)

Soube agora mesmo que ontem ao final do dia trovejou (forte) e choveu torrencialmente em Frechas. Já em Mirandela que está a uns 10kms, não caiu pinga. Hoje dia de sol e calor.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2017 às 14:36)

Boas ...este sol mata ,já ando todo atrofiado ,desde ontem...constipação ,com 27.9ºC e algumas nuvens de  em redor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2017 às 17:58)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens altas ,vento muito fraco que torna o ambiente abafado ,com 27.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2017 às 20:01)

Boas...final de tarde calmo...quase sem vento ,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...noite calma ,com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2017 às 10:12)

Boas ...mais de um dia de seca e que vai ser quente ...o gajo lá de cima torra ,com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (23 Set 2017 às 10:45)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 16.5°C.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2017 às 11:40)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca, mas agradável e passada a ouvir a brama.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2017 às 12:35)

Boas ...turra lá de cima ao ataque ,não se pode com o gajo nesta altura do ano,é um perigo há solta ,com 26.3ºC...é só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2017 às 15:49)

Boas ...só ar quente mais o gajo lá de cima ,com 28.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2017 às 18:29)

Boas...ambiente na rua bem melhor ...o gajo lá de cima já tombou para o outro lado ,só incomoda nesta altura do ano ,com 26.5ºC e hoje a brisa a trabalhar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2017 às 19:53)

Boas...o dia a fechar com uma grande coluna de fumo a poente ,brisa mais fraca ,com 23.6ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2017 às 22:33)

Boas....noite calma com vento fraco,com 20.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2017 às 10:24)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura total  e que vai ser...istá já cheira mesmo a podre ,com 22.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (24 Set 2017 às 10:55)

17.1°C no Sarzedo, continuando o sol a reinar...


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2017 às 11:51)

Hoje a manhã foi um pouco mais fresca que ontem, mínimas entre 5ºC e 8ºC, mas agora já bem acima de 20ºC.

Ontem de manhã. Apesar do calor, os freixos já vão apresentando estas cores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Boas...tarde bem quente  ,agora bem melhor com frescura natural ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Set 2017 às 21:05)

21.5ºC. Céu algo nublado. A aguardar o pós-frontal...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2017 às 22:27)

Boas...hoje a brisa ainda presente ,com 20.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 29.9ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (24 Set 2017 às 23:45)

A descer... 20.1ºC e 48%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2017 às 15:38)

Boas ...mais um dia a contar para secura total ,sol podre ,temperatura mais baixa em relação ao FS,com 27.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2017 às 18:57)

Boas...hoje a brisa presente ,com 23.8ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...hoje mais fresco,brisa mais fraca,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2017 às 10:43)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura total  e sol podre ...não se vê melhoras ...calor a perder de vista ,com 22.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2017 às 14:10)

Boas ...sol e mais sol  e quente ,com 26.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (26 Set 2017 às 15:49)

Por Bragança 28,1ºC depois de uma mínima de *7,4ºC.
*
Esta semana já obriga a sair de casa com um casaco por cima da manga-curta! Fresco de manhã, quente à tarde! Amplitudes térmicas de *20ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2017 às 16:15)

Boas...mais quente ,com 28.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2017 às 19:20)

Boas...final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 25.7ºC...ambiente ainda quente na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2017 às 22:06)

Boas...já algum vento mas fraco de NNW,com 20.7ºC:

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2017 às 10:23)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura total ,algumas nuvens altas a fazer sombra ,com 18.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2017 às 15:45)

Boas ...quente e seco ,com 28.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo...nada se mexe ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...calmaria total ,com 21.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 29.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2017 às 10:30)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura total ,sol já quente e podre ,com 22.4ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2017 às 15:22)

Boas...mais uma tarde de verão ,sol quente e secura ,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2017 às 19:42)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo,quase sem vento ,ainda com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NNW,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2017 às 10:22)

Boas ...hoje vai ser forte o turra ...ao ataque já  ,com 25.0ºC e o sol a cheirar podre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2017 às 11:20)

Boas ...sem piedade ,vai nos 27.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2017 às 14:16)

Boas ...verão ,com 30.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2017 às 17:33)

Boas ...ainda escalda ,com 29.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2017 às 18:53)

Boas...hoje a ficar há sombra mais cedo...nuvens altas a chegar ,com 27.0ºC e algum vento de NNW...bem melhor lá fora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2017 às 21:58)

Boas...alguma brisa fraca,com 21.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2017 às 10:26)

Boas ....mais um dia quente e seco ,com 22.3ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Serrano (30 Set 2017 às 10:44)

Nuvens altas também no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2017 às 11:46)

Boas...nuvens altas e abafado...tempo doentio ...não dá saude  ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2017 às 13:14)

Boas...mais quente ,com 26,7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (30 Set 2017 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,
Hoje em Lamego, a passear com os filhotes 
Temperatura de 23°C
Algum vento que faz sentir bem, pois traz frescura !
Céu parcialmente nublado 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2017 às 15:28)

Boas ...turra ao ataque ...não se pode com ele lá fora ...anda sequinho de todo ,com 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Boas ...bem mais confortável de momento na rua ,com 22.3ºC e hoje com brisa a rolar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2017 às 22:06)

Boas...mais fresco com brisa ,com 20.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 29.0ºC .


----------

